

Ask HN: How to validate my B2B SAAS idea - laurencei

I'm trying to work out how I can validate my B2B SAAS idea. I have a solution to a specific 'pain' that certain business's have.<p>I've already done a custom version of the program for a specific company - and they love it. But I want to make it more generic and market it as a SAAS.<p>I've made a landing page similar to the twitter Buffer App idea - but the problem is I'm only getting 1-2 users a day after a month because I rank poorly on the SEO for the search terms.<p>I was thinking of using google ad words - but I thought it might seem silly advertising a product I dont yet have?
======
redspark
1\. Post a link to your landing page.

2\. Set a price and allow leads to sign up to be notified when it is ready.
Slow rollout. This does 2 things. It let's you know businesses are willing to
pay for it, and gives you an list of early adopters who feel enough pain to
try a "new" product to ease that pain. Adwords is a good solution, but I would
first make sure you have your early adopter demographic nailed down. If you
don't already have it nailed down, try to schedule some interviews with 3 or 4
businesses you feel are your target market. If you can't find that many
willing to sit down and discuss, the pain point isn't high enough for that
group.

